

Beacon's (YC W14) new button lets you decide how much writers get paid - drflet
http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/17/beacons-new-button-lets-you-decide-how-much-online-writers-get-paid/

======
lauradhamilton
I feel like this has been tried already.

It's very tough to get people to pay for content online. How do you compete
with free?

